# Bruxelles : Mini AES du 19 au 22 Avril



## kaviar (11 Février 2006)

Ce matin j'étais en train de me ballader ici, Qui et où : Belgique et Luxembourg... et je me disais qu'il y aurait sûrement moyen d'organiser par exemple une petite bouffe ou autre ?

Y aurait-il des gens intéressés ??


----------



## supermoquette (11 Février 2006)

Ton titre est bien plus clair maintenant, deux ?? c'était trop.


----------



## zbang (13 Février 2006)

Hello,

une bouffe je ne sais pas mais un pot pourquoi pas ... je dis ça parce que j'ai déjà participé à un "apéro php" et quand je vois la difficulté pour se mettre d'accord sur le jour, l'heure et l'endroit ... les disponibilités de certains ... le travail, le conjoint et les gosses  je veux pas plomber le fil mais un verre c'est déjà bien et surtout plus pratique ... les gens arrivent et partent quand ils veulent ... non?


----------



## kaviar (13 Février 2006)

Ce sont un peu les objectifs de ce fil, d'abord déterminer les personnes intéressées ensuite voire ce qui est réalisable ou pas. De toute façon, le but n'est d'arriver à réaliser une rencontre dans un lieu précis à une date précise, mais simplement d'étudier différentes pistes. Un exemple, la Foire du Livre ouvre ses portes mercredi, y en a-t-il qui y vont*???


----------



## Macounette (5 Mars 2006)

Je suis partante... y'a pas mal de monde dans l'axe Bruxelles - Brabant Wallon - Namur, il doit y avoir moyen de s'organiser... 

Une crêpe à la célèbrissime Crêperie Bretonne de Louvain-la-Neuve, ça vous dirait ? :love:


----------



## kaviar (5 Mars 2006)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je suis partante... y'a pas mal de monde dans l'axe Bruxelles - Brabant Wallon - Namur, il doit y avoir moyen de s'organiser...
> 
> Une crêpe à la célèbrissime Crêperie Bretonne de Louvain-la-Neuve, ça vous dirait ? :love:



Oui, moi  
Mais bon vu le peu d'engouement et de réaction qu'ont provoqué ce fil jusqu'à présent.... Enfin wait and see.


----------



## PauleDC (6 Mars 2006)

Je ne suis inscrite sur le forum que depuis hier et je ne connais pas grand monde ... il faut dire que vous êtes nombreux et il y a tant de choses à lire  

Mais je suis partante pour une petite crêpe à LLN.
J'adore LLN.


----------



## Lio70 (7 Mars 2006)

Je mangerais bien une petite crêpe à LLN en sortant du boulot vu que je suis à nouveau dans le coin.

Et puis, ce plaisir de revoir des visages connus qu'on apprécie...


----------



## kaviar (7 Mars 2006)

Et bien cela prend forme petit à petit  reste plus qu'à mettre cela en forme...


----------



## fau6il (18 Mars 2006)

Moi aussi, je suis partant pour LLN.  

Mais faut voir quand et à quelle heure?


----------



## Macounette (18 Mars 2006)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Je mangerais bien une petite crêpe à LLN en sortant du boulot vu que je suis à nouveau dans le coin.
> 
> Et puis, ce plaisir de revoir des visages connus qu'on apprécie...


:love: :love: 

Eh ben, on va tâcher d'organiser tout ça. Mais pas avant avril. Je suis en Suisse du 25 mars au 1er avril et la semaine prochaine je n'ai pas le temps


----------



## Philippe (18 Mars 2006)

Pourquoi pas ?


----------



## Lio70 (20 Mars 2006)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love:
> 
> Eh ben, on va tâcher d'organiser tout ça. Mais pas avant avril. Je suis en Suisse du 25 mars au 1er avril et la semaine prochaine je n'ai pas le temps


Moi, pas le temps non plus avant avril.


----------



## dada didouda (20 Mars 2006)

Perso, je pense être à Bruxelles du 19 au 22 avril avec AntoineD pour le festival Afrique taille XL.

L'occaz de faire une ptite bouffe ?


----------



## AntoineD (20 Mars 2006)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> Perso, je pense être à Bruxelles du 19 au 22 avril avec AntoineD pour le festival Afrique taille XL.
> 
> L'occaz de faire une ptite bouffe ?



Ah oui tiens pourquoi pas. Ce serééé tellemannnt sympè une fouèèèè.  Moi je vais aussi au Festival, mais avec Dadidoudoudddouadadadada 
Et pis j'y fais une expo...


----------



## kaviar (20 Mars 2006)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> Perso, je pense être à Bruxelles du 19 au 22 avril avec AntoineD pour le festival Afrique taille XL.
> 
> L'occaz de faire une ptite bouffe ?


Ok pour moi


----------



## AntoineD (20 Mars 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Ok pour moi


Va falloir lancer la méthode classique d'inscription alors... 

En plus, un festoche,  c'est l'occaz de ramener des gens qui viennent de plus loin 


_édith : mais pourquoi est-ce que j'ai mis un  à la fin d'une phrase toute bête ? tss... _


----------



## dada didouda (23 Mars 2006)

*Mini AES Bruxelloise du 19 au 22 avril
à l'occasion du Festival Afrique taille XL*​




- AntoineD
- kaviar
- dada didouda
- 






- 






-


*Question* : on y fait quoi ?
*Propositions* :
- une bouffe un soir dans un resto
- passer au festival
- une crepe chez LLN (mais c'est pas à Bruxelles, non ? organisable ou pas ?)
- ...

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## dada didouda (23 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> _édith : mais pourquoi est-ce que j'ai mis un  à la fin d'une phrase toute bête ? tss... _




le syndrome de la forumite aîgue...


----------



## Philippe (23 Mars 2006)

*Mini AES Bruxelloise du 19 au 22 (mars) avril à l'occaz du Festival Afrique taille XL

*


 



Sinon j'attends moi aussi qu'un jour (un soir ?) précis soit communiqué ainsi que le programme des festivités avant de me prononcer.


----------



## dada didouda (23 Mars 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> *Mini AES Bruxelloise du 19 au 22 (mars) avril à l'occaz du Festival Afrique taille XL
> 
> *
> 
> ...



oups.. c'est corrigé!

en ce qui concerne le programme... je pense passer pas mal de temps au festival... mais sinon je ne connais pas suffisamment la ville pour savoir quoi faire, où manger...


----------



## Macounette (23 Mars 2006)

A Bruxelles, ce ne sont pas les restos qui manquent.  Je pense que c'est plus sensé de faire alors la bouffe à Bruxelles. LLN n'est pas loin (environ 30 km) mais sans voiture, c'est pas évident (même s'il y a des trains 2-3x par heure, faut compter trois quart d'heure de trajet, avec changement à Ottignies...).

Pour ma part, je verrai à mon retour de vacances si c'est faisable en fonction de l'heure et du jour.


----------



## Taho! (29 Mars 2006)

*Mini AES Bruxelloise du 19 au 22 avril
à l'occasion du Festival Afrique taille XL*​




- AntoineD
- kaviar
- dada didouda
- 






- 






- Taho! (c'est trop loin pour moi la Belgique )


*Question* : on y fait quoi ?
*Propositions* :
- une bouffe un soir dans un resto
- passer au festival
- une crepe chez LLN (mais c'est pas à Bruxelles, non ? organisable ou pas ?)
- ...

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (29 Mars 2006)

Maintenant que la date est arrêtée, j'en profite pour renommer le fil de manière plus appropriée, tout en vous le remontant !...


----------



## Philippe (29 Mars 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant que la date est arrêtée...


Pas vraiment !...
Du 19 au 22... ça fait quand même quatre jours !



> - une bouffe un soir dans un resto
> - passer au festival
> - une crepe (à) LLN


Quels jours tout ça ?

Merci !


----------



## AntoineD (29 Mars 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Pas vraiment !...
> Du 19 au 22... ça fait quand même quatre jours !



Qu'est-ce qu'on va bouffer alors  

Je ne sais pas bien quel est le meilleur jour... le *jeudi 20 *?




			
				Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Quels jours tout ça ?
> 
> Merci !



Tout ce que tu veux savoir sur le festival Afrique Taille XL est par là


----------



## kaviar (29 Mars 2006)

Pour moi le 20 est une bonne date  

N'oublie pas non plus de nous donner la date et l'heure du vernissage de ton expo...


----------



## Philippe (29 Mars 2006)

L'idée d'une petite bouffe à Bruxelles me tentait bien (il y aurait eu longtemps !) mais le 20, pour moi, ce ne sera pas possible : je donne des cours du soir et le jeudi je travaille (jusque 20h30). Ça me ferait arriver beaucoup trop tard à Bxl, d'autant que le vendredi je bosse .


----------



## AntoineD (29 Mars 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> L'idée d'une petite bouffe à Bruxelles me tentait bien (il y aurait eu longtemps !) mais le 20, pour moi, ce ne sera pas possible : je donne des cours du soir et le jeudi je travaille (jusque 20h30). Ça me ferait arriver beaucoup trop tard à Bxl, d'autant que le vendredi je bosse .



Le 21, alors ! Moi c'est kif-kif.

Pour ce qui est de mon expo, le vernissage a eu lieu hier  en même temps que la conf de presse du festival mais y'aura d'autres trucs je crois... je sais pas bien quand    

De toute façon, rien n'empêche de s'y retrouver, de boire un coup... le quartier est très sympa, moi j'aime bien et euh voilà Ixelles c'est chouette 

Mais ce serait bien d'avoir l'avis de Bruxellois


----------



## Andre_Sterpin (29 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Mais ce serait bien d'avoir l'avis de Bruxellois


Bah, Ixelles, c'est trop loin, je bosse à Auderghem, et puis vous allez faire du bruit qui va m'empêcher de dormir


----------



## AntoineD (29 Mars 2006)

Andre_Sterpin a dit:
			
		

> Bah, Ixelles, c'est trop loin, je bosse à Auderghem, et puis vous allez faire du bruit qui va m'empêcher de dormir





J'ai une idée de restau, c'est pas dégueu : les Brassins, ça vous dit ?


----------



## kaviar (29 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une idée de restau, c'est pas dégueu : les Brassins, ça vous dit ?


Pour moi, la date que vous voulez, idem pour le resto....


----------



## AntoineD (29 Mars 2006)

*Mini AES Bruxelloise du 19 au 22 avril
à l'occasion du Festival Afrique taille XL

...on mange aux Brassins (porte de Namûûûr) ? le 21 au soir ?
à confirmer + DATE ?
*​ 




- AntoineD
- kaviar
- dada didouda
- 






- 






- Taho! (c'est trop loin pour moi la Belgique )


*Question* : on y fait quoi ?
*Propositions* :
- une bouffe un soir dans un resto
- passer au festival
- une crepe chez LLN (mais c'est pas à Bruxelles, non ? organisable ou pas ?)
- ...

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Andre_Sterpin (29 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une idée de restau, c'est pas dégueu : les Brassins, ça vous dit ?


Nickel, ça me fera un petit côté madeleine de Proust en plus


----------



## Andre_Sterpin (29 Mars 2006)

En fait, Bruxelles m'arrange nettement mieux que LLN, vu que mes déplacements se font en vélo.
Et Ixelles encore mieux, vu que là, ils se font à pieds


----------



## Macounette (3 Avril 2006)

Andre_Sterpin a dit:
			
		

> Bah, Ixelles, c'est trop loin, je bosse à Auderghem, et puis vous allez faire du bruit qui va m'empêcher de dormir


je rêve...  y'en a qui vont venir de bien plus loin que ça... feignasse, va   

sinon, pour moi le jeudi 20 me va bien, le vendredi 21 un peu moins, mais le mercredi 19 pas du tout, je suis à Uccle pour un _technical meeting_ jusqu'à au moins 20h


----------



## Macounette (3 Avril 2006)

*Mini AES Bruxelloise du 19 au 22 avril
à l'occasion du Festival Afrique taille XL

...on mange aux Brassins (porte de Namûûûr) ? le 21 au soir ?
à confirmer + DATE ?
*​ 




- AntoineD
- kaviar
- dada didouda
- Macounette & son Denis (à condition que cela ne se fasse pas le 19)






- 






- Taho! (c'est trop loin pour moi la Belgique )


*Question* : on y fait quoi ?
*Propositions* :
- une bouffe un soir dans un resto
- passer au festival
- une crepe *à* LLN (mais c'est pas à Bruxelles, non ? organisable ou pas ?)
- ...

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Macounette (3 Avril 2006)

Pour LLN (Louvain-la-Neuve pour les incultes ) c'est effectivement plus loin mais faisable si vous y tenez. Mais si tout le monde est plutôt sur Bruxelles (je pense surtout à notre _sterpinet à deux roues_  ) ce serait mieux de faire ça _à la capitale_


----------



## Philippe (3 Avril 2006)

Ma moman a d'importants problèmes de santé , et je suis seul à veiller sur elle...
Dans ces circonstances il est possible que je ne puisse pas m'éloigner. Tout dépendra de l'évolution de son état.
Même si je viens ma participation sera brève : une soirée puis retour au foyer.


----------



## Philippe (3 Avril 2006)

*Mini AES Bruxelloise du 19 au 22 avril
à l'occasion du Festival Afrique taille XL

...on mange aux Brassins (porte de Namûûûr) ? le 21 au soir ?
à confirmer + DATE ?
*​ 




- AntoineD
- kaviar
- dada didouda
- Macounette & son Denis (à condition que cela ne se fasse pas le 19)






- Philippe  






- Taho! (c'est trop loin pour moi la Belgique )
- Philippe (si c'est le 20)


*Question* : on y fait quoi ?
*Propositions* :
- une bouffe un soir dans un resto
- passer au festival
- une crepe *à* LLN (mais c'est pas à Bruxelles, non ? organisable ou pas ?)
- ...

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Lio70 (5 Avril 2006)

*Mini AES Bruxelloise du 19 au 22 avril*​
*à l'occasion du Festival Afrique taille XL*​ 
*...on mange aux Brassins (porte de Namûûûr) ? le 21 au soir ?*
*à confirmer + DATE ?*​






- AntoineD
- kaviar
- dada didouda
- Macounette & son Denis (à condition que cela ne se fasse pas le 19)
- Lio70 (à condition que cela ne se fasse pas le 20) :rateau: 






- Philippe  






- Taho! (c'est trop loin pour moi la Belgique )
- Philippe (si c'est le 20)


*Question* : on y fait quoi ?
*Propositions* :
- une bouffe un soir dans un resto
- passer au festival
- une crepe *à* LLN (mais c'est pas à Bruxelles, non ? organisable ou pas ?)
- ...

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Lio70 (5 Avril 2006)

J'ai envie de venir mais le 20 j'ai, comme chaque jeudi, mon cours de chinois en soirée. Sinon, pour les Brassins, ça me convient.


----------



## MonteChristo (7 Avril 2006)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai envie de venir mais le 20 j'ai, comme chaque jeudi, mon cours de chinois en soirée. Sinon, pour les Brassins, ça me convient.



Ah ! j'y ai mangé une fois, c'est très bon  L'occasion de rencontrer pour la première fois des membres de macgénération ?


----------



## Lio70 (7 Avril 2006)

Puisque qu'aucune autre suggestion n'a été faite, nous pourrions peut-être maintenant fixer la date et l'heure. Je propose que nous nous donnions rendez-vous à 20h aux Brassins le vendredi 21, sauf contestation de l'un ou l'autre. Nos amis bruxellois peuvent-ils réserver une table ?


----------



## Macounette (10 Avril 2006)

Normalement, le 21 ça nous va, même si venir à Bruxelles un vendredi soir en voiture, c'est :afraid:


----------



## Lio70 (10 Avril 2006)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Normalement, le 21 ça nous va, même si venir à Bruxelles un vendredi soir en voiture, c'est :afraid:


 
Non! ça va si vous arrivez vers 19h. En principe on peut encore trouver des places sur l'aire de stationnement en plein air située entre les 2 côtés de l'avenue de la Toison d'Or. En tout cas, il y a quelques années, il m'est arrivé d'aller à des soûpers d'entreprise dans le quartier et on pouvait se garer sans problème en y allant vers 19h maxi.

Je propose que ceux qui arrivent plus tôt se donnent rendez-vous pour prendre un pot. Les autres, on ne vous entend plus, qu'en dites-vous?


----------



## Philippe (10 Avril 2006)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Je propose que ceux qui arrivent plus tôt se donnent rendez-vous pour prendre un pot. Les autres, on ne vous entend plus, qu'en dites-vous?


Toujours incertain pour moi. Je ne pourrai me décider que le moment venu, sans doute le jour même (_cfr_ post précédent). Le 21 est confirmé semble-t-il, - mais je ne peux rien promettre.
Si je viens, ce sera en train. Il y a des trains directs de Jemappes à Bxl toutes les demi-heures, et pour le retour je verrai bien.
Le lieu du rendez-vous est près d'une des trois gares principales ?

Ph.


----------



## Lio70 (10 Avril 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Toujours incertain pour moi. Je ne pourrai me décider que le moment venu, sans doute le jour même (_cfr_ post précédent). Le 21 est confirmé semble-t-il, - mais je ne peux rien promettre.
> Si je viens, ce sera en train. Il y a des trains directs de Jemappes à Bxl toutes les demi-heures, et pour le retour je verrai bien.
> Le lieu du rendez-vous est près d'une des trois gares principales ?
> 
> Ph.


On peut encore attendre la fin de cette semaine avant de décider définitivement de la date mais j'avais cru comprendre que le 20 ne te convenait pas (et donc que le 21 te convenait par voie de conséquence)  .

Pour le lieu de rendez-vous, on a encore le temps pour se décider. Je te recommande d'utiliser la Gare Centrale. Vérifie sur le site de la SNCB quand tu as des trains pour rentrer.

Edit- - - - - -  -
Le dernier train quitte la gare centrale à 23h29. Je peux te déposer à la gare pour ce train-là (ou le précédent) au terme de notre soirée...


----------



## Philippe (10 Avril 2006)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> On peut encore attendre la fin de cette semaine avant de décider définitivement de la date mais j'avais cru comprendre que le 20 ne te convenait (et donc que le 21 te convenait par voie de conséquence)  .


Le 20 pour moi, ça n'aurait de toute manière pas été possible. Pour le 21 (comme ce serait le cas aussi pour tout autre jour), il y a une difficulté qui ne me rend pas complètement maître de ma décision et que j'explique ici.



			
				Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Pour le lieu de rendez-vous, on a encore le temps pour se décider. Je te recommande d'utiliser la Gare Centrale. Vérifie sur le site de la SNCB quand tu as des trains pour rentrer.


OK  !

Les Brassins, c'est près de la Gare Centrale ?

Merci  !


----------



## MonteChristo (10 Avril 2006)

Salut ! 

Les Brassins, c'est un peu sur la chée d'Ixelles, à deux pas du Métro Porte de Namur.

Bref, de la gare centrale ou de la gare du midi, c'est vraiment pas loin. 

Et moi, ça me va toujours pour le 21.


----------



## Lio70 (11 Avril 2006)

Mauvaise nouvelle: je ne peux pas venir. Je devais laisser mon nouveau véhicule vendredi prochain chez le concessionnaire pour l'install d'un GPS mais il est trop pris donc c'est postposé au vendredi suivant, c'est-à-dire le nôtre. Je dois donc faire du covoiturage et suis dépendant d'un collègue. Ce n'est que partie remise.


Ma consolation: le GPS est offert gratuitement (achat aux "conditions salon").


----------



## Lio70 (11 Avril 2006)

*Mini AES Bruxelloise du 19 au 22 avril*​ 

*à l'occasion du Festival Afrique taille XL*​ 
*...on mange aux Brassins (porte de Namûûûr) ? le 21 au soir ?*
*à confirmer + DATE ?*​





- AntoineD
- kaviar
- dada didouda
- Macounette & son Denis (à condition que cela ne se fasse pas le 19)






- Philippe  






- Taho! (c'est trop loin pour moi la Belgique )
- Philippe (si c'est le 20)
- Lio70 (fait chier, c'garage)


*Question* : on y fait quoi ?
*Propositions* :
- une bouffe un soir dans un resto
- passer au festival
- une crepe *à* LLN (mais c'est pas à Bruxelles, non ? organisable ou pas ?)
- ...

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Macounette (12 Avril 2006)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Mauvaise nouvelle: je ne peux pas venir. Je devais laisser mon nouveau véhicule vendredi prochain chez le concessionnaire pour l'install d'un GPS mais il est trop pris donc c'est postposé au vendredi suivant, c'est-à-dire le nôtre. Je dois donc faire du covoiturage et suis dépendant d'un collègue. Ce n'est que partie remise.
> 
> 
> Ma consolation: le GPS est offert gratuitement (achat aux "conditions salon").


oh zut...  vraiment dommage  

Une prochaine fois, alors  hein


----------



## apenspel (12 Avril 2006)

Les Brassins, c'est rue Keyenveld (parallèle à la chée d'Ixelles). La réservation est nécessaire vu comme c'est bourré tous les soirs (c'est pas cher), alors, un vendredi !
Il y a le parking de la toison d'or (avenue de la Toison d'or), celui de la rue du Berger (très petit, mais juste derrière le coin) ou celui de la rue de la Tulipe (où la première heure est gratuite). Il n'y a pas de poteau devant les Brassins pour attacher les vélos et le coin est incertain, à moins de l'attacher chée d'Ixelles.
Mais il y a la proximité du métro (station Porte de Namur) et du bus 71.


----------



## Macounette (12 Avril 2006)

Qui se charge de la réservation ?


----------



## dada didouda (12 Avril 2006)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Qui se charge de la réservation ?



oui, voilà une bonne question


----------



## kaviar (13 Avril 2006)

Je veux bien m'en occuper. Par contre il faudrait mettre la liste à jour pour avoir le nombre réel de participants.

Quid de :
MonteChristo ??
Andre_Sterpin ??
qui à priori étaient partant...


----------



## Julian VP (16 Avril 2006)

genial !


----------



## kaviar (16 Avril 2006)

*Bon je m'occupe de la réservation mardi matin, cloture de la liste lundi soir...*

*Mini AES Bruxelloise du 19 au 22 avril*​ 
*...on mange aux Brassins (porte de Namûûûr) le 21 au soir ?*​





- AntoineD
- kaviar
- dada didouda
- Macounette & son Denis (à condition que cela ne se fasse pas le 19)






- Philippe  






- Taho! (c'est trop loin pour moi la Belgique )
- Philippe (si c'est le 20)
- Lio70 (fait chier, c'garage)


*Question* : on y fait quoi ?
*Propositions* :
- une bouffe un soir dans un resto
- passer au festival
- une crepe *à* LLN (mais c'est pas à Bruxelles, non ? organisable ou pas ?)
- ...

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Philippe (16 Avril 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Bon je m'occupe de la réservation mardi matin, cloture de la liste lundi soir...


Je pourrai probablement venir (sauf imprévu de dernière minute), et être à la Gare centrale vers 18 h. (Il y a un train direct qui arrive à 18 h 31.)
Il y a un point de rendez-vous quelque part (avant le resto) ?
Je réactualise la liste (y compris pour Macounette et son Denis puisque ce n'est pas le 21 - j'espère ne pas mal faire !) ; kaviar, on n'a pas de nouvelles de MonteChristo et d'André_Sterpin...
Remarque : il y a en fait deux projets dans l'annonce :
1. Mini AES Bruxelloise du 19 au 22 avril à l'occasion du Festival Afrique taille XL
2. ...on mange aux Brassins le 21 au soir
D'où ambiguîté quant à la participation ?... Peut-être MonteChristo et André_Sterpin projettent-ils de venir à l'expo mais pas au resto ?


----------



## Philippe (16 Avril 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> *Bon je m'occupe de la réservation mardi matin, cloture de la liste lundi soir...*



*Mini AES Bruxelloise du 19 au 22 avril*​ 

*à l'occasion du Festival Afrique taille XL*​ 
*...on mange aux Brassins le 21 au soir*​






- AntoineD
- kaviar
- dada didouda
- Macounette & son Denis
- Philippe (sauf imprévu de dernière minute)






- ?






- Taho! (c'est trop loin pour moi la Belgique )
- Lio70 (fait chier, c'garage)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kaviar (16 Avril 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> 1. Mini AES Bruxelloise du 19 au 22 avril à l'occasion du Festival Afrique taille XL
> 2. ...on mange aux Brassins le 21 au soir
> D'où ambiguîté quant à la participation ?... Peut-être MonteChristo et André_Sterpin projettent-ils de venir à l'expo mais pas au resto ?



Bien vu  Je viens d'éditer le post. Pour l'instant donc nous ne parlons que de : 

*...on mange aux Brassins (porte de Namûûûr) le 21 au soir ?

Merci de confirmer via la liste pour lundi 17 ou mardi 18 matin au plus tard

Seul le nombre de personnes inscrites sera réservé*​

Bon grillé, mais cela ne fais pas de mal de le répéter....


----------



## Philippe (16 Avril 2006)

Et pour le rendez-vous ?
Brassins à 20 h ?

Georges

Phil
:mouais:


----------



## dada didouda (17 Avril 2006)

*Mini AES Bruxelloise du 19 au 22 avril*​ 

*à l'occasion du Festival Afrique taille XL*​ 
*...on mange aux Brassins le 21 au soir*​





- AntoineD et son antoinette
- kaviar
- dada didouda
- Macounette & son Denis
- Philippe (sauf imprévu de dernière minute)






- ?






- Taho! (c'est trop loin pour moi la Belgique )
- Lio70 (fait chier, c'garage)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 

_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## dada didouda (17 Avril 2006)

Et sinon, des gens seront intéressés par le festival ?

Il y a un programme plutôt intéressant, à consulter ici


----------



## dada didouda (17 Avril 2006)

Je dois aussi vous informer que MonteChristo est le double pseudo de AntoineD, banni pour l'instant, et qui ne peut donc venir sur le forum avant avril 2008.

Et Andre_Sterpin ne s'est pas connecté depuis deux semaines, je pense qu'il va être difficile de compter sur lui.

Juste pour info.


----------



## dada didouda (17 Avril 2006)

*Mini AES Bruxelloise du 19 au 22 avril*​ 

*à l'occasion du Festival Afrique taille XL*​ 
*...on mange aux Brassins le 21 au soir*​

Nous nous rejoignons à 20h ? ça vous va ?

MP pour échangeage de numéro de téléphone...


----------



## Andre_Sterpin (17 Avril 2006)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> Et Andre_Sterpin ne s'est pas connecté depuis deux semaines, je pense qu'il va être difficile de compter sur lui.


Meuh non, juste que je n'ai pas eu de nouvelles concernant un nouveau post.
-> à priori, toujours intéressé!


----------



## dada didouda (17 Avril 2006)

Andre_Sterpin a dit:
			
		

> Meuh non, juste que je n'ai pas eu de nouvelles concernant un nouveau post.
> -> à priori, toujours intéressé!



Trrrrrrrès bien ! Nous serons donc 8 . 

Qui dit mieux ?


----------



## dada didouda (17 Avril 2006)

Nous sommes presque tous en ce moment sur le thread. Les gens sontd'acodac avec ce qui est prévu ?

et c'est l'occasion de demander si certains pensent venir au festival. Ah oui c'est fait


----------



## Philippe (17 Avril 2006)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> Nous sommes presque tous en ce moment sur le thread. Les gens sontd'acodac avec ce qui est prévu ?


Ça marche.
Rien de spécial par rapport à cette question, postée (cfr ici) ?
Sinon, 20 h, no problemo... 
Pour l'expo, dsl, ce sera un peu juste pour moi.


----------



## dada didouda (17 Avril 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Ça marche.
> Rien de spécial par rapport à cette question, postée (cfr ici) ?
> Sinon, 20 h, no problemo...
> Pour l'expo, dsl, ce sera un peu juste pour moi.



dacodac dac pour 20h les brassins. kaviar s'occupe de régler les derniers détails 

il proposait d'ailleurs de payer sa tournée dans un pub avant le repas  

_pour le pub c'est sérieux, pour la tournée il faudra être gentil..._


----------



## Macounette (17 Avril 2006)

C'est tout bon pour nous aussi, vendredi soir, vers 20h (avant si possible mais je ne peux rien promettre)...


----------



## Macounette (17 Avril 2006)

Andre_Sterpin a dit:
			
		

> -> à priori, toujours intéressé!


chouette  
alors tu t'inscris dans la liste ?


----------



## kaviar (18 Avril 2006)

*Réservation éffectuée pour vendredi 21, 20 h au nom de kaviar...*

Pour ceux et celles qui voudraient boire l'apéro avant, GSMémoi...


----------



## Andre_Sterpin (18 Avril 2006)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> chouette
> alors tu t'inscris dans la liste ?


Que c'est qu'elle est où la liste?
Et que ce serveur m'énerve en ne m'envoyant pas chaque fois qu'il y a une nouveau post.


----------



## kaviar (18 Avril 2006)

Andre_Sterpin a dit:
			
		

> Que c'est qu'elle est où la liste?
> Et que ce serveur m'énerve en ne m'envoyant pas chaque fois qu'il y a une nouveau post.


De toute façon trop tard  , ta place est réservée


----------



## Taho! (18 Avril 2006)

Y'a une fonction abonnement, tu peux ainsi consulter les mises à jour des fils suivis à partir de ton Tableau de Bord. Je te fais pas de flèche ?


----------



## Andre_Sterpin (18 Avril 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Y'a une fonction abonnement, tu peux ainsi consulter les mises à jour des fils suivis à partir de ton Tableau de Bord. Je te fais pas de flèche ?


Taho!, le problème c'est que je reçois parfois, et parfois pas, là, je viens de recevoir un message, mais pas reçu d'autres annonces :-(
PS: attention, à propos de flèches, je me suis mis au tir à l'arc et je ne te dis pas où je pourrais en mettre une si tu continues à te f... de moi


----------



## Taho! (18 Avril 2006)

Andre_Sterpin a dit:
			
		

> PS: attention, à propos de flèches, je me suis mis au tir à l'arc et je ne te dis pas où je pourrais en mettre une si tu continues à te f... de moi


Je disais ça, je disais rien mon cher Judo Boy :love:


----------



## Andre_Sterpin (18 Avril 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je disais ça, je disais rien mon cher Judo Boy :love:


Je me disais aussi   
PS: elle est où cette liste où je suis inscrit d'office?
PPS: je signale que je rate un cours de judo pour l'occasion
-> vous serez responsables de toutes surcharge pondérale pouvant provenir de cet événement!


----------



## dada didouda (18 Avril 2006)

Andre_Sterpin a dit:
			
		

> J
> PPS: je signale que je rate un cours de judo pour l'occasion
> -> vous serez responsables de toutes surcharge pondérale pouvant provenir de cet événement!



j'espère bien qu'il y aura de quoi se mettre une surcharge pondérale !


----------



## dada didouda (21 Avril 2006)

Toujours d'ac d'ac pour ce soir ?

Si certains sont d'ac pour un apero vers 19h du côté de Ixelles, contactez kaviar. En tout cas, AntoineD, sa tendre et moi même y seront. Ou, on n'en sait rien, l'appel de la bière nous guidera.

kaviar, si tu vois ce message, tiens moi au courant, je serais dans le coin d'Ixelles.


----------



## Philippe (21 Avril 2006)

En principe, j'arriverai en train (gare Centrale) à 18h31.
La gare Centrale est bien la plus proche ?
J'ai le n° de GSM de kaviar, je lui téléphone dès mon arrivée.
À toute  !


----------



## kaviar (21 Avril 2006)

Si tu lis ce message...

Je viens d'avoir un message de Philippe qui arrivera à 18h30 gare centrale.... donnons nour RdV du côté de la porte d'Ixelles.... J'essayerais de te téléphoner un peu plus tard...


----------



## Andre_Sterpin (21 Avril 2006)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> Toujours d'ac d'ac pour ce soir ?


Wiwi, en tous cas, en ce qui me concerne


----------



## Andre_Sterpin (21 Avril 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> La gare Centrale est bien la plus proche ?


Quartier Léopold est plus proche, en principe, mais je ne sais pas si tu y passes...


----------



## Macounette (21 Avril 2006)

Hello !
Pour nous c'est toujours OK, mais on arrivera plutôt vers 20h directement au resto.
A 18h je quitte le boulot et je dois encore passer à la maison chercher mon cher et tendre.

Question, peut-on se garer facilement dans les environs ? Y'a un parking ?


----------



## kaviar (21 Avril 2006)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Hello !
> Pour nous c'est toujours OK, mais on arrivera plutôt vers 20h directement au resto.
> A 18h je quitte le boulot et je dois encore passer à la maison chercher mon cher et tendre.
> 
> Question, peut-on se garer facilement dans les environs ? Y'a un parking ?


il y a un parking sur l'avenue de la Toison d'Or, sinon dans le quartier c'esr assez galère...


----------



## Andre_Sterpin (21 Avril 2006)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Hello !
> Pour nous c'est toujours OK, mais on arrivera plutôt vers 20h directement au resto.
> A 18h je quitte le boulot et je dois encore passer à la maison chercher mon cher et tendre.


Horaire semblable, à part que ma chère et tendre reste à la maison avec les deux petits monstres... Mais que j'ai quand même envie de les voir après le boulot.


> Question, peut-on se garer facilement dans les environs ? Y'a un parking ?


 Heu, non, pas facilement, c'est un quartier de sens uniques, -> faut compter sur la chance, il y a effectivement un parking sur la toison d'or, mais sous-terraine et payant.
Perso, je serai... à pied


----------



## Macounette (21 Avril 2006)

Merci pour les infos... va pour le parking Avenue de la Toison d'Or.


----------



## Philippe (21 Avril 2006)

Andre_Sterpin a dit:
			
		

> Philippe a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non non je ne passe pas par là, mais merci pour l'info  !
_(Et d'ailleurs, 20 minutes de marche de pourront pas me faire de mal )_


----------



## apenspel (21 Avril 2006)

Bonne soirée à vous. Si je peux, je passerai vous voir à travers la vitre, portez donc un oeillet rouge.


----------



## kaviar (22 Avril 2006)

Sympa cette petite soirée. Merci à tous ceux et celles qui y ont participé en espérant que ce soit la première d'une longue série...


----------



## Philippe (22 Avril 2006)

Vous avez déjà fini  ?!!!
(Tu vas rire, mais j'ai retrouvé mon chemin et je n'ai pas loupé mon train . Incroyable mais vrai !)
Merci à tous pour cette soirée très sympa !


----------



## Macounette (22 Avril 2006)

Andre_Sterpin a dit:
			
		

> -> vous serez responsables de toutes surcharge pondérale pouvant provenir de cet événement!


Moussaka et crème brûlée...  on est mal barrés, là  

Chouette soirée "en petit comité", c'était très sympa.   A refaire dès que l'occasion se présente à nouveau !


----------



## Andre_Sterpin (22 Avril 2006)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Moussaka et crème brûlée...  on est mal barrés, là


Bah, il manquait un fondant au chocolat 
Sinon, de fait, c'était bien sympa...


----------



## apenspel (23 Avril 2006)

Vous n'avez pas mis d'&#339;illet rouge, alors je ne suis pas passé.
Mais z'en foutez, puissque ch'uis pas passé.


----------



## Andre_Sterpin (24 Avril 2006)

En photos, ceci dit, il y manque la star de la soirée, le fondant au chocolat de Denis


----------



## Macounette (25 Avril 2006)

Andre_Sterpin a dit:
			
		

> En photos, ceci dit, il y manque la star de la soirée, le fondant au chocolat de Denis


Y'a pas le fondant, mais y'a le Denis :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------

